# New Business Idea



## Guest123 (Oct 10, 2006)

This plan is not exactly home based, but many products from our farm will be sold through this business. My plan is to open a fitness center that caters to middle aged or older clients that may not feel comfortable in a traditional fitness center. Womens only and co-ed classes, as well as personal training. My farm comes into play with the selling of "pastured pork and chicken" that will be processed and packaged at a USDA certified locker. I will also offer seasonal vegetables and fruit from my farm. I am currently talking to other area farmers that may provide items as well. I am in process of buying a building that would work perfect for this. Store front looks like something from the good old days, nice canopy and flower boxes out front. Front part of building is small room that would be perfect for check in area of fitness club as well as place for coolers and shelves for "natural" products". Back part will be fitness area. There are three apartments above that will pay building off in 10 years. I have not officially decided on a name yet but I am leaning toward *ONE LIFE HEALTH & FITNESS* with the catch phrase of _*You only have ONE LIFE, make the most of it!*_ I would love to hear suggestions about the whole plan, and don't worry, I will not be offended by constructive criticism.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Are you a certified fitness instructor?

Do you have enough cash to cover expenses for the first year?

Have you shopped for liability insurance?


----------



## Goat Servant (Oct 26, 2007)

I did not join a local fitness club cause there were no showers available.


----------



## Guest123 (Oct 10, 2006)

Rose said:


> Are you a certified fitness instructor?
> 
> Do you have enough cash to cover expenses for the first year?
> 
> Have you shopped for liability insurance?


Yes, Yes, and Yes

I already have one fitness business. I have been a certified strength and conditioning coach for almost 20 years. Certified personal trainer for 10. I am currently registering for certification to train senior citizens. The only thing that will be financed is the building, which with the rental apartments, the payment will not be a big problem.


----------



## Guest123 (Oct 10, 2006)

Goat Servant said:


> I did not join a local fitness club cause there were no showers available.


Right now the plan is to put in 3 individual bathroom/shower rooms. Our research showed that about 90% of our potential customers said they would not use a locker room. Most stated they would work out early morning and go home to get ready for work, or come right from work, workout, then go home to shower. If we have room we will add a fourth room as well, but right now the plan is for 3 rooms that will be completely private for users. I feel the ones that will use them will appreciate the privacy because are target market is 40+ year old people that are trying to lose weight and get healthy, and may not be comfortable undressing in group setting. This will not be a "body builder" gym and I want people to feel comfortable.


----------



## Guest123 (Oct 10, 2006)

I would like to explain a little more about this project. I am not worried about the fitness center part of this. Research, research,and more market research has been done. I already own all of the equipment because I had bought the inventory from another fitness center a year ago. The reason I think the combination of the fitness with the healthy natural food choices is that my target market is about the same that you would see at many farmers markets in our area, and they also would have a higher level of income than most of our clients (younger) at the other fitness center. The younger crowd buys a lot of supplements and meal replacement drinks, but I feel an older market will buy healthy food choices that they can make at home.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Sounds like you are good to go! Great job on the research, etc.

Where are you located?


----------



## Guest123 (Oct 10, 2006)

Rose, those where all GREAT points that you made in your first post. The one about the years worth of $$$ to live on until your business takes off is HUGE when starting a business. 
North central Iowa, I live in the country but my businesses are located in a town of about 12,000 people. 
I really want to have a steady market for our naturally grown products, besides the farmers market. I thought it could possibly encourage gym members to become CSA members, and I deliver it right to fitness center for them. I want to provide healthy choice recipes that include our products, that will be handed out to members. I love working here on farm compared to my other "jobs", and would really like to justify the time I spend here financially. I hope when word gets out about our products, it will bring more people into our center and could potentially become members. Win/Win situation
Thanks for your reply Rose and if you have any other ideas or suggestions I would love to hear them.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

A population of twelve thousand is probably big enough to support your business. That was my other concern. I live near a few very small towns, and the exercise places have a tough time staying in business if the population base is too low.


----------



## Guest123 (Oct 10, 2006)

One concern that I have is the current economy situation. If people start cutting back it could be on things such as gym memberships. Also, they may start looking for less expensive food choices and give up quality.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Yes, that is a concern. How soon do you have to make a move on the building?

I'm watching this financial cycle with interest. If you can hold off a while, that might be a good thing.


----------



## huzzyjr (Apr 21, 2005)

WOW, great idea, good luck with it.
Carol


----------



## MoonRiver (Sep 2, 2007)

treasureacres said:


> My plan is to open a fitness center that caters to middle aged or older clients that may not feel comfortable in a traditional fitness center.


Ok. I'm making some assumptions.

Open from 6am to 8 pm
1 employee on site at all times
Open 6 days a week
Monthly Fee: $40/month
Based on these assumptions, I come up with a minimum of 150 members to break even. More likely, the number is closer to 200 members. For that kind of pressure - being open 14 hours a day, 6 days a week, I personally would want at least a $20,000 profit on top of my minimal salary. That means at least another 40 members or 240 total.

How does this match up with your estimate?


----------



## Bonnie L (May 11, 2002)

If you were doing this is my area, I'd sign up! I'm 55, overweight, & am out of shape due to past back problems. The cost to the fitness centers here has me stopped, as well as discomfort at being so out of shape in a co-ed environment. 

Make sure there is a check out as well as check in. A Spokane fitness center had a client die on them & his body wasn't found until the next morning. His death wasn't their fault, but not finding him was.


----------



## Guest123 (Oct 10, 2006)

Hours: 6 am to 9 am / 11:30 am to 1 pm / 3 pm to 6 pm 
Only open Saturday mornings 6 to 9
This works fine because we only offer group classes or personal training. All employees have other jobs, or are housewives. 

$45 per month basic membership. (more with towel, locker service)
$40 per hour personal training
Full line of vitamins and supplements $
Starting in the spring we will be selling Healthy Food Choices
(Pastured pork, chicken, and turkey; garden products)
*possibly adding a smoothie bar soon, for members and carryout orders

Anything over 55 members is profit for me, and I am only there a few hours a week.


----------



## MoonRiver (Sep 2, 2007)

Good luck. Come back and tell us how it goes.


----------

